# NGK Spark plugs and gap



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

Set of NGK BKR7E on their way from ECP. Bought them on the spur of the moment but now wondering if I was too hasty. 
From reading in here it seems these might not be suitable for bog standard 180bhp engine. 
What do you think?
If okay, what gap?
Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Standard NGK plug is PFR6Q gap of 0.8mm/0.032 in. 
Don't know whether those other plugs are suitable or not.
Opie oils website show PFR6Q as the correct plug.
Hoggy.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

BKR7 are supposed to be for mapped 1.8T gapped at 0.7 the 7 is colder than 6, not sure if you will have any issues though? Take then back or use it as an excuse to remap your car to 200bhp. #broombroom


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Gap them to 0.7mm and fit them they will be perfectly fine.

They are an excellent plug keep to 20k max change interval on them.


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

Wak said:


> Gap them to 0.7mm and fit them they will be perfectly fine.
> 
> They are an excellent plug keep to 20k max change interval on them.


Thanks again, Wak.

Got the set via link in here for £8.40 incl p&p from eurocarparts eBay shop.
The recommended PFR6Q are long life -60k miles- but Ill be long gone before then.
And at circa £45.00 for a set of PFR6Q the BKR7E is a real bargain. And bargains are few and far between when it comes to anything TT.
Happy days.


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

fabcam said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Gap them to 0.7mm and fit them they will be perfectly fine.
> ...


Hi WAK. Gapped the NGK BKR7E's to 0.7mm and fitted. Also fitted new fuel filter. These, along with replacing the leaky hose that the local indie discovered with his smoke tester seem to have sorted out the misfire on start-up from cold and the occasional appearance of code P0171. After a minute or so she idles at a steady 800RPM. The combination has resulted in best power delivery in my two years of ownership. Well pleased.
I wonder: what next, though??


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Good news, suspect the hose was your start up issue but sometimes a combination of degraded bits amount to a bigger issue overall.

Hopefully some peaceful motoring for a while now.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

Wak said:


> Good news, suspect the hose was your start up issue but sometimes a combination of degraded bits amount to a bigger issue overall.
> 
> Hopefully some peaceful motoring for a while now.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hopefully. Fingers crossed. Once more, thanks for your input, WAK.


----------



## patriotk11 (Oct 21, 2017)

With the BKR7 being for a mapped engine, would the BKR7E be suitable?


----------



## fabcam (Jun 10, 2016)

patriotk11 said:


> With the BKR7 being for a mapped engine, would the BKR7E be suitable?


As above: I have already fitted the BKR7E's as per WAK info and the car is running just fine. So, for a standard engine they are suitable.


----------

